# Do You Have a Cat?



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

http://www.bitboost.com/pawsense/

I heard about this on the local public radio station this morning ...

Shel


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi Shel,

That's a good tip - I've had my work data-base damaged by our cat before - darn things love it. Wonder if anyone here has tried it - could it be annoying? I reckon my other half types erratically and could get mistaken for a cat - would it train him too? :crazy:

But, yes, sounds like a great idea. There's usually a cat on the desk here anytime of the day or night and they can't resist joining in.

DC


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

My cat hasn't been a problem for the keyboard. He's fascinated with the little lighted button on my telephone answering machine, and shuts it off all the time so no one can call in during the day and leave messages and I can't, of course, call up and retrieve messages.

He's also fascinated with sharpening his claws on my $5600 TV speaker grills and my 30+ year old Infinity RS-2 classic speaker grills. Out of 20 some cats over the years, this is the first one to mess with my TV speakers or sound speakers!

doc


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

I can sympathise with you there Doc. We finally were able to buy some really nice lounge chairs - high back, sink into them kind of things. The cats LOVE them - their claws love them the most GRRRRR. AND the speakers ARRRGHH who'd have cats....and the thing is... they look at you while they're doing it....they are signing their own death warrants I think hehe


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

BAHH !!! cats


----------



## bork (Nov 27, 2005)

Have you tried "Soft Paws?" (I think they are also called "Soft Claws," but maybe it is a different company.) They are plastic-like blunt caps that you glue on over the claws. I use them on my kitty and while he may try to use my furniture as a scratching post, he cannot damage anything! He does not mind having them applied, he normally sleeps through it purring the whole time, but not all cats are ok with it. Most groomers will apply them for you if you have a cat that cannot handle it. If your cat is well mannored about having his/her nails trimmed then you shold have no problem with applying them yourself.

You can order them from the company's website (google it), or you can get them very cheap on ebay. :bounce:


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Good tip Bork - I may have to bop the kitties over the head before I get to apply them tho  I can't imagine gow they would stay in place - but I'll have a look. It gets old real quick when they rip the living daylights out of stuff.

Nice pic RAZ hehe - reminds me of an episode of South Park


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

Taste like chicken!! lol


----------

